# Kit box size and other questions



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

How many birds can be housed suitably in a kit box that is 3 ft. long, 1 ft. 8 inches wide and 2 ft. 5 inches? What are the best perches to use in a kit box? What type of feeders and waterers do you use? Also, I've heard that you can use chicken layer pellets for the breeding rollers. Has anyone else had experience with this? Sorry for all the questions! Thanks in advance.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

3 or 4 birds i guess ...that would be a very small kit box

this is my smallest loft 4 by 8 by 5 ...cant hold much bird ether 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ0gDEQZ7to&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Any more answers to my other questions?


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*v perchs*

I use Vperchs in my kit boxs as far as how many birds that is a hard one it sounds like it needs to be a little wider to me but would love to see a pic


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Zero IMO, but if you already have it built two max with absolute no breeding.
How many would you like two keep in their?


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Joe,
A typical kit box for rollers will be 4x4x3.5deep. A box this size will hold 20 rollers as long as they are getting regular exercise. You can either build box perches or V perches both work well. Most all other breeds of flying birds will typically do better in a larger kit box. Cheers, Charlie


----------



## beaneyman4 (Dec 27, 2021)

4ft high 4flong 2 an half wide could I fit a kit of 20 birds in there with flying out most or every day whats your thoughts im new to roller pigeons novice any help would be appreciated please 😀


----------

